# I want to buy TV. Budget Rs.10k, m bored with 14" TV from last  9 year



## kool (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi friends, *i want to buy a TV for my home.* From last 9 years i'm watching programs on my old 14" color TV (BPL) [] Now i want to change to any 21" slim TV. My budget is Rs. 10,000 and please clarify me that what are these things in TV like LED, LCD, SLIM tv..? Many people says that LCD TV have viewing angle problem. So guys suggest me any TV which have good viewing angle and best picture quality.

i want these features:
* Good viewing angle
* Picute Quality, (as i've seen on big tv pixel exapand)
* Simple  & clear Sound. (not interested in woofer)
* Optional->  connectivity of sony digicam, HDMI port etc. 
* Simple features and easy to use remote.   

Reply soon............. 

-- Ravi


----------



## acewin (Sep 15, 2010)

21" slim TV are good choice -- that would be CRT but these are priced lower than 10K

LED and LCD as you will be knowing is for flat panel LCDs and not in CRTs so you will need not worry. if you want LCDs you will have to spend more.
I do not think HDMI comes in CRTs, I guess what you are talking about is dvd players which may have HDMI port and other optional features you have put here.

CRTs as you would know have good picture quality and good sound also.

you can check the listing from here in Compare India--Televisions you will get little comparision option also of features.


----------



## kool (Sep 16, 2010)

are slim CRT and   FLAT panel tv same?


----------



## acewin (Sep 19, 2010)

I guess not because when they say panel it tends to be a LCD. Though we find full flat TVs( in CRT) Samsung and LG are better than Sony in terms of contrast, Sony TVs brightness level is generally higher than samsung or LG


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2010)

Please have a look at this: LG Jazz Atom LCD TV India - Model 22LU10UR LCD

This is the only LCD TV which I think falls in your budget. (22 inch and Rs.13,000) It has DivX and USB 2.0 too. 



kool said:


> are slim CRT and   FLAT panel tv same?


Totally depends on how the company is advertising. The glass/screen of every TV is flat these days whether CRT or LCD.


----------



## acewin (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah 22 inch models come 12-15K range, I see there are many from LG to Samsung to Sony all have 22 inch models available in the market, panel word is generally used for LCDs

for CRT ones companies generally say full flat TV or flat CRT etc etc.


----------



## kool (Oct 10, 2010)

guys, plzzzzzzzz suggest me TV under Rs.10k only, now want to buy on this Festival. So which one be better in brand? which have good performance and long life with good servicing??


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2010)

I've already suggested you an LG LCD TV for 13k. It doesn't get cheaper and better than that.


----------



## kool (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys, today i checked in market and liked offer of ONIDA tv, in 21" range it has usb port that can play movie, songs, pictures. But it has plan look, and *offer are 30 month warranty +free Reliance Big Tv +scratch card.* I checked samsung sound but found ONIDA sound is better in same price range. In samsung I'm getting only 12month warranty. By the way both TV are from Rs.7500 in 21". I'm attaching link and pics of Onida TV, guys, plzzz check and tell me is ONIDA reliable and what about is performance? 


*www.onida.com/images/banner_LCD.jpg
*www.onida.com/product_description.aspx?id=112
*www.onida.com/product_description.aspx?id=111


----------

